# Xolo or Terrier?



## thorin (Nov 6, 2008)

This is the mother of our new puppy. Daddy unkown. Any ideas on her breed? Popular votes are for Rat Terrier or Mexican Hairless (Xolo). Weight is around 30 lbs. Sorry I don't have a side shot.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG!!!! How adorable!!!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Well first of all, she is VERY cute. 

Now, there _are_ Hairless Rat Terriers (more commonly called the American Hairless Terrier) out there. The breed started off as a different variety but has since branched off on its own and is no longer directly in line with the Rat Terrier. However, their looks are fairly similar. Sample picture:










Xolo's on the other hand - are a fairly rare breed. That would be my main hesitation upon giving that as my answer. You simply don't see a lot of them out there who don't belong to people in the breed. They are also more inclined to look like this:










Given those things, I would more likely to say the mom-to-be is a Rattie (possible mix) rather then a Mexican Hairless. You never know though. With dogs of more then one breed the best we can do is give a fairly educated stab in the dark.


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

I've seen 2 Xolo's at a local shelter here over the years. I was really suprised! Of course, I'm in New Mexico, not Illinois, and that might have something to do with it. Definately has the Xolo look, but that Rat Terrier does too!


----------



## DogLover15 (Aug 12, 2008)

awe hes cute.


----------



## thorin (Nov 6, 2008)

If you think she's cute, check out her baby boy!


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

The second dog is one of her puppies?


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

That is one cute pup!!! He's yours?


----------



## thorin (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, the white pup is her baby boy. Not sure who the father is, which is why were so curious as to what the mother is. We pick the boy up on Sunday. Waiting is a b$%^ch!!


----------

